

Venezuela tells CNN journalists to 'get out' - ChuckMcM
http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/21/world/americas/venezuela-cnn-journalists/

======
ChuckMcM
Apropos of this story to HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7274277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7274277)
I reiterate how challenging it is to provide accurate and up to date coverage
in a country with a functioning government, that doesn't want you there. For
decades it was impossible to get any stories out of the Soviet Union with any
reliability.

------
MrZongle2
The joke's on Venezuela: the journalists have already left CNN.

